# some new pics of the setup :)



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

almost running


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)




----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

thats the biggest turbo ive ever seen on a nissan...nice...hey, do you remember doing a manifold for TURBOTOMMY? he said he got it made from you i think, but i wanna make sure so when people ask me who made it, i dont look like a dumbass, cause i just bought it off him...its a turbo manifold for a ga16 b14...it has a hotshot flange, and you put "exansion slots" in it...remember?


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

sure do, hes my brother....i sent you PM


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

That's a monster turbo!! Nice piping as well.  Kinda wished I had the money to have my entire piping done in stainless.


----------



## Hawkon (Dec 9, 2003)

Damn nice :thumbup: 

Specs?


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Javier, 2 things.

1st, that compressor housing is huge. Absolutely friggin gigantic.

2nd. I'm going to assume by the way the turbo is oriented you're going to use a map sensor and bolt on the filter right next to the turbo, as there's not room from the compressor housing to get any distance b/w the turbo & maf (from what I can see imho.) I could be wrong though, and ur wisdom would be appreciated.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

thnx....yup, im going MAP. im running an Autronic SMC (ver 1.99) for ems....actually im terminating the harness right now 

:edit: not MAF


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

specs:
DET Head
Ported and Polished
Manley Stainless Steel Valves
Greddy Valve Springs
Greddy 264* Intake Cam
Greddy 272* Exhaust Cam

DE Block
DET Lightened/Mircopolished Crank
DET Piston Squirters
87mm Greddy Forged & HPC Coated Pistons
Crower Rods
Greddy 88mm x 1.2mm Metal Headgasket

Full-Race manifold
Full-Race 20*11*3 intercooler and 2.5 in piping
Full-Race T3/T67
Full-Race downpipe
Full-Race exhaust
Tial 40mm wg
Tial 50mm bov

sump'd stock gas tank -10 pickup
Aeromotive A1000 fuel pump -10 feed
Aeromotive filter
Aeromotive FPR
Full-Race fuel rail -8 from pump to rail 
MSD 96lb/hr injectors 
^AZ speed&Marine :thumbup:

autronic SMC engine mangagement
MSD coil
MSD 6AL

cyro'd weld'd b14 trans
ACT Xtreme P/PL
ACT 6 Puck Disc

GC 350F/600R Coilovers
AGX's 
GC camber plates

undecided on cage???
undecided on tire&wheel combo???


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

ahhhhh...im in love


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

:thumbup: awesome! that kicks ass. nice work. really nice setup!!!


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

cool :thumbup: 








i say keep it that way ^^^ looks like it has an evil mustache


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

very nice radiator.. just curious.. wheres teh other hose?.. lol


----------



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

nice work javier... very slick. let us know how it runs
-dave


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

javierb14 said:


> thnx....yup, im going MAF. im running an Autronic SMC (ver 1.99) for ems....actually im terminating the harness right now


----------



## Hawkon (Dec 9, 2003)

James said:


>


  ?


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

James said:


>



lol....oh ya, i meant MAP


----------



## turbo91ser (Apr 30, 2002)

*Engine?*



javierb14 said:


> specs:
> DET Head
> Ported and Polished
> Manley Stainless Steel Valves
> ...


Did you buy Louis Anaya's engine from him?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*Sweet!*

Looks super nice! Where is the BOV positioned?


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

ya...i bought the whole car about a year ago. the bov (tial 50mm) is mounted on the back of the hot side intercooler endtank. the IC and piping will be anodized black later this week, so you wont even be able to tell it has a fmic...going for the sleeper look :asleep:


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

javierb14 said:


> specs:
> DET Head
> Ported and Polished
> Manley Stainless Steel Valves
> ...


NICE!

Mike


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

javierb14 said:


> ya...i bought the whole car about a year ago. the bov (tial 50mm) is mounted on the back of the hot side intercooler endtank. the IC and piping will be anodized black later this week, so you wont even be able to tell it has a fmic...going for the sleeper look :asleep:



thats fucked up...why are you going to mess with peoples minds like that...lmao

nice setup


----------



## halfshaft (Nov 2, 2003)

Nice rig...

What kind of lag do you get with that size turbo and intercooler?


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

thanks  
around 4500rpm is about what i expect for lag. this is a drag car, but i might throw on a different suspension/wheel tire combo and fab up a new manifold for a GT turbo for some fun in the curves.....either that or build a silvia


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

wow those are some crazy rear spring rates! i assume your going to be making it a drag car?

anyways keep up the good work Javier, looks real nice.


----------

